

Show HN: HazeOver “productivity hack” for Mac - pointum
http://www.producthunt.com/posts/hazeover-for-mac

======
pointum
Sorry for duplicate, but I just realized there's a dedicated section for
something that you've made yourself. HazeOver is my hobby project. I hope you
find it useful.

